# Badgeless grill for a prefacelift



## wigglewerks (Apr 15, 2008)

Where can i find one?


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Badgeless grill for a prefacelift (wigglewerks)*

lltek.com or ebay


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Badgeless grill for a prefacelift (ironmule)*

got mine from a site called dubsimports I think... $70-80


----------



## wigglewerks (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Badgeless grill for a prefacelift (formulagigi)*

The only one lltek offers for the pre-facelift is the sport mesh grill. I tried dubsimports on google and came up with nothing. Thanks anyway . anyone know of another suppler?


----------

